# 300 Blackout is a Knockout



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I for the most part had dismissed this round when it first appeared. Had no interest in it for some unknown reason and moved on. The other night, I was bored and decided to spend a little time cruising YouTube. As many of you may know, I am a single shot fan and I really like the H&R Handi-Rifles. This video kept showing up on my "recommended for you" section;






So I said "What the heck? Why not?" I have become a monstrously rabid fan of this round, and this Handi-Rifle. Now of course, this is available in an AR Platform as well as a couple of bolt gun selections, like the Remington 700 SPS Tactical and a version from Advanced Armament Corporation, the Micro 7 (also a Remington).

I dig the fact that this round uses two of the most common components available; the 5.56/.223 case and a .308 bullet. The conversion is easy with a cut, trim and re-size, and can be loaded at supersonic or sub-sonic speeds. There is NO NEED for special magazines if you're running a 5.56 AR. You use the same one. If you own an AR, the only thing that needs to be changed out, literally, is the barrel, but a dedicated upper is much more convenient.

The 300 Blackout is not as hot out of the gate, but at 700 yards, it is carrying the same amount of energy as a 5.56 at only 400 yards. And with a can and sub-sonic round, it is quite possibly the quietest gun out there. I will be obtaining one within the next few months, and am already working on stockpiling brass, bullets, dies, etc. to build my own. And that's the other thing I love about this round, I can make the entire thing, from the ground up, all by myself. Kind of like having children.

"TwangandBang" has quite a few videos dedicated to this round and its guns. I think you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

What is its purpose?


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm building a 300 Blackout upper w/ suppressor right now. Piecing it together when I find parts on sale.

I haven't seen the Handi-Rifle before... OMG, I gotta get me one of these!!! I've got one in 44mag and love it as my "primitive weapon" here in Miss.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> What is its purpose?


Well, as much as I hate to use it as a "source", go to Wikipedia and enter 300 AAC Blackout. That explains the purpose behind its inception pretty well. At least better than I can ramble.

And it uses existing supplies/equipment that's readily available. Save's re-tooling, re-purchasing, re-designing, re-training, and on and on and on. I don't say it often about much of anything, but this cartridge and how it's implemented is pure, 100% rationally logic genius. Cut a new barrel for existing M4's, install it, make some ammo and you're money. It's just about that simple. If our government could operate like this we'd be just fine.

It can be used for self defense, home defense, military operations, hunting, target shooting, all kinds of stuff. It's quiet, it's fast on target, it can shoot sub-sonic from an AR without having to change anything out in order to get it to cycle. It's just an awesome round. I don't get excited about much when it comes to specific calibers and I have less than a handful of them that I call "favorites". This has entered that family.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Have you already got one or are you getting one?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> Have you already got one or are you getting one?


I am going to get one. I showed this to some co-workers and they had the same reaction I did. I am most likely going to go with the Handi-Rifle, but am going to wait on a bolt action; see if anyone else throws one out there for a little less than what's being offered now. I have seen some AR Platforms under $1000, and a Rock River at $1200. But as I said, I love single shot rifles so that Handi-Rifle is definitely up my alley.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't have a 300 Blackout but I do have its identical twin 300 Whisper. Its a pretty unique round and one I have grown to love a lot more than when I originally got it. I have a AR upper for it that's set up strictly for use with a can and sub-sonic ammo. There is a lot to be said for a 240gr SMK at 1050 fps and its quiet the thumper out there are some distance. At the bench mine sounds like a air soft gun but the thump on a hog at 200 yards, is brutal and makes more noise on impact! It is definitely a special purpose kind of round to be sure. I think it really shines in the areas where suppressed or silenced rounds are called for at range. Another area where I think such a round would excel is as a youth or womans low recoil chambering for hunting deer and hogs or similar game.

Man I have to check that handi rifle out. That would be the shiznick!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Love my ar in 300 - with a YHM can I push 220gr RN bullets at ~1050fps - at 100 yards it has the equivalent energy of a .45acp at he barrel, and if you are 100yds away you can barely hear the shot - you wouldn't even pay any attention to it unless you were specifically listening for it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been reading up on the 300. I have 30 cal bullets,223/556 brass, a complete unassembled upper.

All I need is dies and a 300 barrel, I have a "spare 224 barrel"


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll be the bad egg on this one. 

The 308 Win can easily be loaded subsonic with the same bullets. 308 brass is readily available, no need to make it. 308 is a proven performer out to 1000 yards plus. How far is the 300 good for? Plenty of guns new and used around no need to pay top dollar and wait to find one. 

So what does this over hyped cartridge actually do any better than what's already available? Ballistics look to me like a 30/30 that can be loaded subsonic. Sure you can load a 30/30 subsonic. I'm sure it's increased sales which is a good thing. I would suggest you sit down and really look at what this cartridge will do. Your money could be spent on something a lot more practical and get the same results. Unless money is no object then it makes perfect sense.

Do I have to mention the rare and exotic 762x39. Only been around for 60 plus years.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

For an AR 15 Platform The 6.5 Grendel is as good as it gets, its is wicked accurate, still supersonic out to 1200 yards, bullets have very high BC's, 28.5 grs of powder my 308 load uses 44.2 grs of varget I am not saying the 6.5 is better than the 308, but for an AR 15 Platform the 6.5 Grendel is pretty damn awesome. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I got a funny story about .300 Blackout. I got this neighbor that has more money then sense. He drives a Lotus most of the time and a Range Rover when he goes to the local Search and rescue meetings. We talked in passing about firearms and one day he asked me if I would take him shooting which I did and he got the bug big time. He now owns way more firearms than I do and has the latest and greatest in fantactical tacticool.

Several months ago he announced to me that he was going to go hog hunting and he was having a rifle built just for that purpose. He had an AR style rifle chambered in .300 blackout, suppressed, with the latest night vision scope. 

Not long after I saw him at the NRA banquet and he was bragging to everyone about his amazing hog hunt and how well the .300 blackout worked and he would go into long ramblings about the inner workings of his rifle platform and the scope. Well close to the end of the night he makes his around to me and goes into his story, I interrupt him and ask if he has any photos. He looks around and says that he hadn't shown anyone else the photo and keep it to myself. In the photo is him with a large hog hanging next to him. It looked like the hog got taken out by a claymore. Mind you he is a itty bitty guy who hasn't had to do much in life so he gets flustered quite easy. I then asked him for the real story, he tells me that he went to a place in Texas and these good ole boys drove him around in the back of a truck until they found some hogs. He turns on his scope picks the one he wants and fires. The hog goes down and he jumps out of the truck and makes his way to the hog. Well he gets close and the hog isn't dead and begins to charge him and he empties the remaining 9 rounds into the hog and then drops the rifle and as he says, "plunged my pig sticker in for good measure." Que Gregory Peck in Moby Dick plunging the harpoon in Moby Dick, " to the last I grapple with thee; from hell's heart I stab at thee; for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee!" 

The .300 blackout is another fashion round that will fall by the wayside like the .50 Beowulf.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the 300 Blackout very much. The 6.5 grendel is another one and also the 6.8 spc.. They all make great AR platforms too.. I have someone wanting a 1911 I have and has been asking me to trade for his 300blk. I am still pondering it. It will still leave me with another 1911..


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I'll be the bad egg on this one.
> 
> The 308 Win can easily be loaded subsonic with the same bullets. 308 brass is readily available, no need to make it. 308 is a proven performer out to 1000 yards plus. How far is the 300 good for? Plenty of guns new and used around no need to pay top dollar and wait to find one.
> 
> ...


You're a good bad egg Chipper. I believe there is an opening as the Devils Advocate. Going to go pull my nuts out of my throat now. Thanks buddy...:lol:


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I got a funny story about .300 Blackout. I got this neighbor that has more money then sense. He drives a Lotus most of the time and a Range Rover when he goes to the local Search and rescue meetings. We talked in passing about firearms and one day he asked me if I would take him shooting which I did and he got the bug big time. He now owns way more firearms than I do and has the latest and greatest in fantactical tacticool.
> 
> Several months ago he announced to me that he was going to go hog hunting and he was having a rifle built just for that purpose. He had an AR style rifle chambered in .300 blackout, suppressed, with the latest night vision scope.
> 
> ...


Wow. Just Wow! See above post. Brutal. I thought we were friends MG...:mrgreen:


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

So now that Chipper and MeanGreen have chimed in, I'm going to ask again.
What is its purpose?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just another problem with the 300 is the bullets your shooting are not designed to expand at the low velocities they are being fired at. You can't expect a 200 grain bullet designed for a 300 Win mag at 3000 FPS to expand when lobbed out there at 1000 FPS. So what good is it for hunting?? Nothing gets me worked faster then people wounding animals just because of stupidity. 

You would be far better off to use a pistol caliber as the bullets are designed to expand at 800-1200 FPS for subsonic. Say a 44mag rifle shooting 44 specials, subsonic with a can/silencer. Bigger bullet, causing more damage and will expand like designed. Take the can off and shoot the 44 mag rounds for longer range. 

As others already stated the Grendal, 6.8 or 308 would be a better choice for "long" range work in an AR platform. When was the last time you saw 300 BLK, 6.5 Grendal or even 6.8 SPC ammo available at your LGS? Lot's of better choices out there.

It's purpose is to drive up gun sales. People get hyped up to have the next big thing without using their heads. Another solution to a problem that doesn't exist, like health care.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It would be fun loading the 300 from scrap laying around. Maybe some 110 gr RN in .308


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

cool stuff


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Chipper said:


> It's purpose is to drive up gun sales. People get hyped up to have the next big thing without using their heads. Another solution to a problem that doesn't exist.


 BINGO!!!!
But I don't have a problem with anybody spending their money on whatever they want, as long as they aren't spending their money on bullshit instead of paying me the rent.( had this problem with my last renter.) 
So have fun!!!


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

.300BO is here to stay. Many reasons to doubt it, but 1, 2 and now up to 3 years ago people have been calling it as a passing fad. 6.8 is a good round but relegated to hobbyist/history. 6.5 is a great round, with even less backing than 6.8. THere are half a dozen other wildcats that I've seen that never made it. 

The .300bo (and to a lesser extent the .458socom) are here to stay. There is big money and lots of hype (yes, I'll give you that, its HYPE) around them, biggest players in the industry are backing it (aac, magpul, etc). 

Low barrier to entry - only need a different barrel, same mags (like the .458 in this regards) same, bcg, and the 'uniqueness' around it make it a mainstay.

I like it. With my self loaded bullets at 220grs with outlaw subsonics (although I mostly load SMKs for play since the outlaws are so expensive) it is a formidable QUIET round.

Dunno. Not TRYING to pick a fight, but I like it, and it WILL be around for years to come, it's already passed the 'fad' stage, even if it doesn't fit a real 'purpose'.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Also, I think it's purpose - drive the knowledge that suppressors are legal. Suppressor sales have SKYROCKETED with the introduction of the .300BO. 

Whether it is the driver or just a correlation, i don't know, but in the end - I like guns and the more choices I have the better!!!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm with you. I like the caliber myself. Is it the best out there? Absolutely not. I'm not the guy that ONLY buys stuff that makes absolute sense. If I like something and think I can get some use out of it. I will buy it. At least if I can afford it. Just like suppressors. There are a LOT of guys that say you don't need a suppressor. They are absolutely right. You don't, but they are nice to have on certain weapons. Especially when you are running subsonic pills thru them. I have a friend that can make a suppressor in no time and they are just as quiet or even better than brand name ones out there. If they weren't illegal to make, I would have them on a few of my weapons. But since they are therre is no way I would have one like that. He even builds some that are made to look like a flashlight. You just unscrew the bulb part and then attach the long part to your rifle. When you are done, you put the bulb piece back on and it looks like a flashlight again. That way you can hide it in plain sight..


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree with you there on the 6.5! Man I wished like heck AAC made a handi rifle in that one! Id be beating down the door to get one as we speak!

I think that is something a lot of folks who don't care for the 300 black out or Whisper fail to realize...they can both be formed from readily available 223 brass, don't reduce magazine capacity in the AR Platform and you can readily change the caliber of your AR to any one of a number of uppers out there and conform the rifle for the task at hand and have a rifle that will cycle the semi auto action reliably. Try that little trick with your AK, M1A1 or FAL. While you can do that in your 30-30 lever action they aint conducive to screwing a can on the end of it for a silenced weapon. Granted I don't "NEED" a silenced weapon, but there are many a situation where its just the ticket for the job at hand. In a tactical situation in a SHTF type scenario that ability can be a huge advantage to you potentially.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I realize the benefits.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It might be fun to have a 300 blackout. Not sure what I do with it other than tinker with it. I shot a 358 win. for years and made the brass for it from .308 brass. Which was fun to do and saved me a bunch of money over buying .358 win brass. I can see where it could be possible that I might get that same level of enjoyment with the 300 blackout.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I agree with you there on the 6.5! Man I wished like heck AAC made a handi rifle in that one! Id be beating down the door to get one as we speak!
> 
> I think that is something a lot of folks who don't care for the 300 black out or Whisper fail to realize...they can both be formed from readily available 223 brass, don't reduce magazine capacity in the AR Platform and you can readily change the caliber of your AR to any one of a number of uppers out there and conform the rifle for the task at hand and have a rifle that will cycle the semi auto action reliably. Try that little trick with your AK, M1A1 or FAL. While you can do that in your 30-30 lever action they aint conducive to screwing a can on the end of it for a silenced weapon. Granted I don't "NEED" a silenced weapon, but there are many a situation where its just the ticket for the job at hand. In a tactical situation in a SHTF type scenario that ability can be a huge advantage to you potentially.


GO Lunatic!!!

And for the haters, though I care for you, and completely respect your opinions, I'm not so interested in the sub-sonic, as I am in having a .30 caliber, standard velocity round (2000+ fps) that I can make all by myself, start to finish. It has a tinker factor I dig and, in all seriousness, I can really see the potential for many different uses. I don't think this one is going to be a "fly by nighter". It's going on it's 3rd year and only gaining in popularity. Is it for everyone? Nope. Is the be all, end all? Nope. Is it utilitarian? Abso-frickin-lutely.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

A year ago I probably would have said the .300 blackout was a fade round. However in the last year I have seen a lot of people buy a .300 upper for there AR instead of buying an AR-10. And most of that came down to logistics. They could use there AR-15 mags, with the round, saving them some cash and a new upper for $700 if you shop around versus a AR-10 at $1300. 

The round it self is interesting in that it was designed for the military and law enforcement but not not at their request. It was devolved due to the fact that many soldiers where complaining that the 5.56 round did not have enough stopping power. And knowing that while the military was halfheartedly looking for a new assault rifle, they they really did not want to invest in one due to budget reason there for .300 was devolved to provide comparable ballistics to the 7.62x39 round, while using existing M-16/M-4/AR-15 mags bolts, and uppers. So they created a round that if the military wanted it would only require them the switch out barrels on the weapons. (This includes the m249 series weapons and all other NATO 5.56 rifles.) So if the military chose to go this path they could on theory switch calibers for about $100-$150 a gun, without having to retrain soldiers on a new firearm. And it would not piss off all the members of NATO like it did when the US switched from the 7.62x51 to 5.56 round in the 60's. 

As for the round its similar to the 7.62x39 and 30-30 rounds so its good out to 200 yards for most animals/game. Is it as good as a .308 round well yes and no. If your shooting long range nope. If you are shooting under 200 yard yes, as its lighter so you can carry more ammo, and it will drop most things you run into. 

As for the round driving up gun sales well, how many rounds are out there that have similar ballistic tables to other rounds all ready out there? Lets just say there are a lot. Could it end up like the .50 Beowulf round probably not as I never saw .50 Beowulf ammo for sale at local gun stores, and only Alexander Arms made .50 Beowulf AR's (or if someone else did I never saw one). Meanwhile I can go to my local Big 5 sporting good store and they do have .300 blackout ammo, plus it seems a lot of companies are making .300 blackout uppers. So I think the caliber is here to stay.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Keep in mind also, that this round is now SAAMI spec (Jan. 2011). And that's a big, big deal in the gun industry. And that "certification" opened the door for a lot of manufacturers to jump on board because now EVERYTHING related to this round, is engineered and manufactured off those specs. And that means competition for your money. This round is here to stay.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

No round really goes away but it does fall back to the wildcatters that keep it around when the major manufactures move on. I think the saving grace for the .300 blackout is the huge increase in suppressor sales.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I found some affordable shooters for the .300 blackout.

REDUCED Remington 700 SPS 16.5" 300 AAC Blackout : Bolt Action Rifles at GunBroker.com

H&R Handi-Rifle AAC .300 Blackout NIB : Single Shot Rifles at GunBroker.com


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The 300 Black Out is basically a get around design to circumvent the patent on the 300 Whisper by SSK Industries which has been around for quiet some time! I don't think the Black out or the Whisper are going anywhere any time soon. In fact with the commercialization of the Black Out and the popularity of the AR platform, it might actually gain some in the market place. Its a very efficient cartridge with components widely available and adaptable to any platform the 223 can be found in. That's means its gotta lotta things going in its favor.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> The 300 Black Out is basically a get around design to circumvent the patent on the 300 Whisper by SSK Industries which has been around for quiet some time! I don't think the Black out or the Whisper are going anywhere any time soon. In fact with the commercialization of the Black Out and the popularity of the AR platform, it might actually gain some in the market place. Its a very efficient cartridge with components widely available and adaptable to any platform the 223 can be found in. That's means its gotta lotta things going in its favor.


It seems to have found a nitch with the hog hunters.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes it has, because its damned effective and a lot more hog hunters are heading into the field with sporterized AR's as their weapon of choice and for good reason. That's just one more reason I don't see this round disappearing into obscurity anytime soon.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I wonder how effective it would be on stray Black Bear and Cougar???


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Isn't it funny how if you say you have bought/want to buy/ think of buying/ or have built, anything, how many people will pop up to tell you how screwed up you are? How many times have you heard "you have or want to have a ____________(fill in the blank)? That's a piece of garbage, this ________________(fill in the blank) is allot better. Personally when someone says that they have bought a particular weapon or a weapon in a particular caliber why someone feels the need to jump in and tell them just how badly they screwed up is beyond. I can understand giving your opinion if someone ASKS for your opinion a whether or not to buy a particular item, but once it is a done deal, what's the point unless somehow it makes THEM feel better or should I say superior to criticize someone's choice. 

One of the things I do when considering buying a caliber that I am not very familiar with is to a place on line that sells ammunition and see how many manufacturers produce that round. One that alone I am pretty sure that the 300 BO is going to be around for quite a while. As the popularity of AR platforms grows the availability of other rounds that you can use with the system by simply changing out the upper group is going to be a major factor. It sounds like an interesting round to me, I go hog hunting with my son every year, and this sounds like a round I would like to try. If you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I wonder how effective it would be on stray Black Bear and Cougar???


On Cougar, its more than enough. It doesn't take much to solidly anchor a Cougar and put it down for the count with a shot to the boiler room. Black Bear can be a little tougher though, but they aint any more bullet proof than a trophy Hog. Since few Black Bears get over the 500 lbs mark, I think it would work just fine with a well constructed bullet in the heavier than normal weights for the 300 Black Out. Ie...I am not sure I would want to use a 115 gr bullet, something in the 150 gr range I would think would be a little more appropriate and give much deeper penetration without reducing the velocity too much. There have been plenty of Black Bears dropped with a 44 Mag and I am pretty sure the 300 Black Out is at least equal to that power wise...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Isn't it funny how if you say you have bought/want to buy/ think of buying/ or have built, anything, how many people will pop up to tell you how screwed up you are? How many times have you heard "you have or want to have a ____________(fill in the blank)? That's a piece of garbage, this ________________(fill in the blank) is allot better. Personally when someone says that they have bought a particular weapon or a weapon in a particular caliber why someone feels the need to jump in and tell them just how badly they screwed up is beyond. I can understand giving your opinion if someone ASKS for your opinion a whether or not to buy a particular item, but once it is a done deal, what's the point unless somehow it makes THEM feel better or should I say superior to criticize someone's choice.
> 
> One of the things I do when considering buying a caliber that I am not very familiar with is to a place on line that sells ammunition and see how many manufacturers produce that round. One that alone I am pretty sure that the 300 BO is going to be around for quite a while. As the popularity of AR platforms grows the availability of other rounds that you can use with the system by simply changing out the upper group is going to be a major factor. It sounds like an interesting round to me, I go hog hunting with my son every year, and this sounds like a round I would like to try. If you don't like it, don't buy it.


Ah hello were guys!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> On Cougar, its more than enough. It doesn't take much to solidly anchor a Cougar and put it down for the count with a shot to the boiler room. Black Bear can be a little tougher though, but they aint any more bullet proof than a trophy Hog. Since few Black Bears get over the 500 lbs mark, I think it would work just fine with a well constructed bullet in the heavier than normal weights for the 300 Black Out. Ie...I am not sure I would want to use a 115 gr bullet, something in the 150 gr range I would think would be a little more appropriate and give much deeper penetration without reducing the velocity too much. There have been plenty of Black Bears dropped with a 44 Mag and I am pretty sure the 300 Black Out is at least equal to that power wise...


We have Juvenile Black Bears roaming around my area, they haven't had time to figure out that man is a predator also so they aren't afraid to come into the backyards.

Along with the 357, I could sling the 300 chamber AR while going on my training hikes in the National Forest, I mean backyard.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> It sounds like an interesting round to me, I go hog hunting with my son every year, and this sounds like a round I would like to try. If you don't like it, don't buy it.


I use the 300 Whisper quiet a bit in areas where Hogs have encroached upon areas getting a little too close to urban neighborhoods where shooting a gun without a can might cause you some "issues" due to the loud report created by a typical rifle. Using the 220 and 240 gr loads works really well from my AR if you put a round where it needs to go to be effective. I haven't tried the super sonic loads on hogs yet. I suspect anything that will give you a good 16-18 inches of penetration will work just as well. The lighter super sonic loads do work on deer pretty well at reasonable ranges though as I have put a few in the freezer with mine. But then here in Texas our deer aint exactly known for being very big bodied either.


----------

